
Ask HN: Email hacks for productivity? - tmaly
Aside from person to person communication, what hacks, tips, tricks, or services do you use with email?
======
coffee
Here are some things I've do (or still do)...

1\. Turn off notifications on your phone. How-to on Android [1] iPhone [2]

2\. Turn off all global notifications on your computer. How-to on Windows [3]
OS X [4] Apple Watch [5]

3\. Set up a Calendar event to check email and keep your email client closed.
For example, before lunch and again just before you end your day.

4\. Never reply to an email immediately and never be the first on an email
chain to reply.

5\. If you want to avoid any real-time email back and forth during your day,
respond to all emails at the end of the day. That way you won't read any
immediate, real-time, interrupt driven responses until tomorrow.

\----

[1] [https://www.howtogeek.com/204187/how-to-disable-app-
notifica...](https://www.howtogeek.com/204187/how-to-disable-app-
notifications-in-android/)

[2] [https://www.howtogeek.com/206516/how-to-manage-
notifications...](https://www.howtogeek.com/206516/how-to-manage-
notifications-on-iphone-and-ipad/)

[3] [https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-all-
no...](https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-all-notification-
balloons-in-windows-vista/)

[4] [https://www.howtogeek.com/244892/how-to-change-how-os-x-
grou...](https://www.howtogeek.com/244892/how-to-change-how-os-x-groups-
notifications/)

[5] [https://www.howtogeek.com/275101/how-to-completely-
disable-a...](https://www.howtogeek.com/275101/how-to-completely-disable-all-
the-activity-notifications-on-your-apple-watch/)

------
andreasgonewild
I use Snackis for secure and distributed social networking:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

------
db48x
Turn off notifications, popups, and alerts of all kinds. You can't be
productive if you're being interrupted every time you get an email.

